# Appli Santé: visualisation des données modifiées



## Stepharma (16 Août 2016)

Bonjour à tous

Auparavant, l'appli santé me donnait le nb de pas, de km, etc heure par heure

depuis quelques semaines, je n'ai ces infos notées qu'une fois dans la journée...

en plus il y a du y a voir une modification de la forme car je crois me souvenir que les histogrammes étaient moins espacés

Bref, je trouve l'appli au final moins "sympa" à lire

Merci de vos com


----------



## lineakd (17 Août 2016)

@Stepharma, appui sur l'onglet "jour" ou appui sur l'élément "nombre de pas" ou "distance pour accéder aux données enregistrées.


----------



## Stepharma (17 Août 2016)

merci Lineakd
Je vois bien les données individuelles, mais ca n'apparait pas en terme de visu contrairement à auparavant ...





De plus, je suis retombé sur cet article de l'année dernière. Qu'en est-il aujourd'hui ?


----------



## lineakd (17 Août 2016)

@Stepharma, j'ai plutôt une échelle automatique comme ceci que les images de l'article que tu cites.


----------



## Stepharma (17 Août 2016)

simplement en basculant le tel?
Parce que moi, je n'ai rien de cela, ca reste en format portrait... 
En plus cette présentation en histogramme arrondi est plutôt moche et moins lisible, je trouve (il n'y a pas moyen de paramètres ça?)


----------



## lineakd (17 Août 2016)

@Stepharma, oui, tu sélectionnes un de tes suivis et puis de mettre ton smartphone en mode paysage.


----------



## Stepharma (17 Août 2016)

Merci Lineakd pour le mode paysage...
Par contre, pas de modifications possible de la présentation courbes Vs Histogramme?


----------



## lineakd (19 Août 2016)

@Stepharma, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Stepharma (23 Août 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @Stepharma, je ne sais pas.


tant pis

merci qd même pour les réponses précédentes

A+


----------

